# halo's



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

first of all i would like to thank seth, your the MAN! < thumbs up >

your write-up on installing these things was great, however, i didn't even have to take apart 2 9004 bulbs to make my own harness.... i just stuffed the wires into the old OEM harness for the original headlights, and WALAAAA. 

my question is, well actually there is two... How come the headlights are so yellowish and the halo is sorta of blue-ish? doesn't look to smooth. Also what bulbs can I use or would you recommend I use to make the headlights the same color as the halo, without melting the housing because of heat?

Thanxxxxx
-NiCK


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the headlight is halogen and the halo ring is led

led shine brighter than stock halogen.

only way u can make it close 2 the same is with HID.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
THe leds are usually 'pure white' leds. As for color spectrum, it looks relatively bluish compared to the white halogens, or the halogens look relatively yellowish compared to the halos.
You have two options:
replace the halo with a yellow one
replace your low beams with either a hyperwhite or bulb of same effect, or get HID like me (writeup coming by august 14 or so).

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

does anyone know what type of bulb goes in each (regular and brights) 
What is the difference between the H1 and H3?

Nick...also read the NissanPerformanceMag project 200sx write up on projections. I followed that and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> *does anyone know what type of bulb goes in each (regular and brights)
> What is the difference between the H1 and H3?
> *


H3 is the low beam and H1 are the high beams


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

while were on Halos. Where did everyone hook up there Halo wires to? I tried to tap the parking lights but I guess the taps I got are for bigger gauge wire and dont "splice" into the line. Unless I had the colors wrong. What colors are power and ground on the Corner or parking lights??


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

For starters, common mistake. H3 are the Low beam or outer light, H1 are the longer bulbs that go in the innner housing(closest to the grill), and that makes them the high beams. For the Halo ring. For example. If you take a look at you driver side parking light there is 3 wires. Black (ground), Green(blinker) and Red/blue witch is the hot for the parking lamp. You need the Black for the ground, witch is the wight wire on the halo's and you need the Red/blue wire for the red wire from the halo's. As for the connectors, is used splicing crips(not sure what they are really called) from wally mart for 16-22 awg wire. 

And for more facts on the bulbs and stuff. Cheak out Mr. Youngs write up at http://nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml on his great ride. The 200sx 1.6 turbo. Peace!!! Hope it helped


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Seth,
Are you installing the BiXenon HID kit listed in your sig? Are you able to keep your stealth HALO headlamp assembly?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
I am using my halos with BMW 5-series headlamp parts (a 540i specifically). I have the low (HID) high (fancy halogen) and halo (fibre optic) pieces (actually I have two complete headlamps) and I am going to dissasemble them and attach the internals to my halo setup.

Seth


----------



## NYSTYLEZ78 (Mar 7, 2004)

*i need help*

i cannot figure out how to put these dam lights on my car i need help please


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Go down to pep boys or advanced auto or whatever... and pick up Sylvania silverstarts for your halos.. the lows are H3's (just like your fog lamps) and the highs are H1's but make sure to put the H1's in the halos before you put halos on the car because it makes it alot easier (its almost impossible to replace the high's when the halos are in)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

man.. i guess i gotta bust out my hids now huh.. lol


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Liuspeed, how did you retro fit the Audi projector into the crystal headlight? Looks awesome


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

he didnt, he paid soem guy to do it on HIDforum.com, I got crystal headlights, with Mcculloch HID 5200k.. i think i'd out-preform liu's healights..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i paid a friend of mine that done about 15-20 retrofits to do it for me.. i love it !

chuck i dont know if it outperforms yours or not but maybe someday we can compare ?


----------



## NYSTYLEZ78 (Mar 7, 2004)

*help*

yea but that still doesn t help i cannot figure it out at all i cannot even fit them on the car do i have to take anything off or cut anything off the car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u have 2 options..

a. cut off ur stock grill bracket and unbolt your headlight and use headlight grill bracket 

or 

b. cut off the headlight grill bracket and use your stock grill bracket and jes bolt it on.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> u have 2 options..
> 
> a. cut off ur stock grill bracket and unbolt your headlight and use headlight grill bracket
> 
> ...



Yeah if you decide to use the stock bracket to hold the halos in you are gonna need to partially cut them to be able to fit the halos (cutting the stock bracket) and then but off the plastic brackets on the halos... thats what i did so now if i want to put my stock ones back on i can do it.


----------

